# Office In-Box (Corner Post Dovetails)



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I made my sis a pen box for xmas, posted here:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6653-dovetail-attempt-2-1st-completed-box.html#post62065

For her birthday I made her a matching inbox. The joints actually came out better on this go around. I guess it’s just more experience…




























The sides are Poplar. The posts and bottom are oak. I kinda cheated and used oak ply for the bottom. Shhhhhh….

Luckily a standard 8.5 x 11 sheet of paper fits nicely. Whew….


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks Good Nickbee

Now make some more, they work great for holding sand paper  8 1/2" x 11"


============


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Bj

I think for sandpaper boxes I'll make simple box joints.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi NickBee

Sounds good, 1/4" slots/stock works good, or 1/4" dovetails work great also..

Did you notice the frame/case ,looks like the one you just made..just some slots in the uprights to hold some 1/4" thick MDF/plywood to support the boxes..with some runners glued in place for guides..








Nickbee said:


> Thanks Bj
> 
> I think for sandpaper boxes I'll make simple box joints.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nickbee said:


> I made my sis a pen box for xmas, posted here:
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/6653-dovetail-attempt-2-1st-completed-box.html#post62065
> 
> ...



Another GREAT matching piece!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent work as always Nick, the DT's really look nice! 
]
Corey


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Very nice work Nick. Impressive.

SB


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking Nick. Fine job. Now, does she get an out tray or just file 13?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now then guys, is Nick's tray good, or is it perfect?


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, I'd say that Nick's tray is pretty darned awesome...that's what I'd say....very, very nice Nick. I'm only a little jealous.....well.....ok.....I'm a LOT jealous, guess I'll have to practise.....

Ed......


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Harry!

It’s by no means perfect. A small piece of oak broke off during glue up that had to be repaired. After the sanding its barley noticeable. Also I put a small dent in the top when I was gluing the bottom on and the clamp slipped. After finishing of course.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As I've said many times Nick.,the important thing is having the ability to hide mistakes or better still, turn them into features! If it looks perfect then it is perfect, as you're in- tray does.


----------



## rrushing (Nov 11, 2013)

nice job Nick


----------

